
Show HN: Background image on splash page my best work as designer yet? - andrewfromx
http://higher.team/
======
andrewfromx
I took template from [https://startbootstrap.com/template-
overviews/creative/](https://startbootstrap.com/template-overviews/creative/)
but I think it's some of my best work design wise I've ever done. Meaning
normally my websites look like Homer Simpson did them.

------
imaginenore
It's a pretty bad photo, and blurry too.

~~~
andrewfromx
thanks. for the record here is original
[https://blackrockdigital.github.io/startbootstrap-
creative/i...](https://blackrockdigital.github.io/startbootstrap-
creative/img/header.jpg)

